# Switched positions



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

I was mainly running a service truck for my employer and after our remodel/new construction guy moved back to his home state I switched to his position. I'm liking it a lot so far, far less stress than before.

A few pictures of what I've been doing over the last couple of weeks. A Rinnai indoor unit, an underground in a warehouse and a 2" copper supply for a large job we are doing here. I should have more tomorrow from the larger job, we're adding and rehabbing a lot of things in this building.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Ventless plumbing ?


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> Ventless plumbing ?


Eh? If referring to the PVC, there is a vent on it. The 3" is going to be the vent for wc and fd.

Edit: might be easier to see in this picture.


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> Ventless plumbing ?


 
Yep it took me a minute...no vent.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

504Plumber said:


> Eh? If referring to the PVC, there is a vent on it. The 3" is going to be the vent for wc and fd.


I see ... didn't know what you were trying to do there...

Looked like you had two toilets and a floor drain....

It wouldn't pass code here however


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Looks like a ok set up for venting. From the wall I see a w.c. then floor drain then vent. If I see it correct. Fine looking work in my opinion.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> I see ... didn't know what you were trying to do there...
> 
> Looked like you had two toilets and a floor drain....
> 
> It wouldn't pass code here however


It passed here, can I ask why not there?


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

504Plumber said:


> I was mainly running a service truck for my employer and after our remodel/new construction guy moved back to his home state I switched to his position. I'm liking it a lot so far, far less stress than before.
> 
> A few pictures of what I've been doing over the last couple of weeks. A Rinnai indoor unit, an underground in a warehouse and a 2" copper supply for a large job we are doing here. I should have more tomorrow from the larger job, we're adding and rehabbing a lot of things in this building.


 
I feel the same way. This week I have been doing remods and commercial work. Very very nice and a lot less stress.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

504Plumber said:


> It passed here, can I ask why not there?


One thing is if the 3" is a dry vent then it would have to be above the horizontal line of the drain


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Looks good here. Just would need a sleeve where it penetrates wall.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

RealCraftsMan said:


> I feel the same way. This week I have been doing remods and commercial work. Very very nice and a lot less stress.


It is a much better change in my opinion, I've always done some sort of remodel jobs but never day in and day out, I like the pace of work, makes the days go by in a snap. Now, if I could only get my help to learn how to read a ruler instead of a dumb tape...


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

The other thing is we are not allowed those ty's on the horizontal


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> One thing is if the 3" is a dry vent then it would have to be above the horizontal line of the drain


The 3" is getting a lavatory on it. We call it a combo down here, perfectly fine to use them here, we usually use a wye then roll off with a 45 but we didn't have much space to work with.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

504Plumber said:


> The 3" is getting a lavatory on it. We call it a combo down here, perfectly fine to use them here, we usually use a wye then roll off with a 45 but we didn't have much space to work with.


Okay ... that makes a difference ... more or less a wet vent

Yah we don't have any combo y---ty fittings here in Canada


----------



## CTs2p2 (Dec 6, 2011)

Yeah won't pass in CT either, gotta wash that vent..

Nice clean work tho!


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

CTs2p2 said:


> Yeah won't pass in CT either, gotta wash that vent..
> 
> Nice clean work tho!


Lav is going on that vent. 

Thanks!


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

How is the C/O accessible if it's an underground?


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> How is the C/O accessible if it's an underground?


The form is being built right behind the cap on the c/o. They didn't want to break the slab at all, so now they'll have a step or two to get in the bathroom, hoping that c/o never gets opened because it will for sure be a mess.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

504Plumber said:


> The form is being built right behind the cap on the c/o. They didn't want to break the slab at all, so now they'll have a step or two to get in the bathroom, hoping that c/o never gets opened because it will for sure be a mess.


No way to roll it up, eh?

What about putting it in a floor can on one of the steps or using a C/O Tee with a cap in the top in one of the walls?


----------



## Tim`s Plumbing (Jan 17, 2012)

*Form*



504Plumber said:


> The form is being built right behind the cap on the c/o. They didn't want to break the slab at all, so now they'll have a step or two to get in the bathroom, hoping that c/o never gets opened because it will for sure be a mess.


 
I take it that it will not be handicap accessable ? Why a 3" vent 2" would be large enough?


----------



## red_devil (Mar 23, 2011)

Its crazy the difference from place to place. Looks neat but yea, if I did that here, I'd be fired in a second lol. But it looks good


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Tim`s Plumbing said:


> I take it that it will not be handicap accessable ? Why a 3" vent 2" would be large enough?


I roughed the toilet in for a handicap bath, up to them if they make a ramp, they're turning the warehouse into a large dog kennel for rescued dogs. 

As for the venting, down here they want no less than 1 pipe size smaller than the drain it is serving. A washing machine vent can be 1 1/2 and so on.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

504Plumber said:


> I roughed the toilet in for a handicap bath, up to them if they make a ramp, they're turning the warehouse into a large dog kennel for rescued dogs.
> 
> As for the venting, down here they want no less than 1 pipe size smaller than the drain it is serving. A washing machine vent can be 1 1/2 and so on.


Forgive my ignorance, as I do not know your code; but even still, if based on "largest trap served", 2"... no?

Are you saying that anytime you put 4" pipe down, you're required to VTR in 3"?!? That's proposterous!

Workmanship looks good though. If it passes inspection and the customer's scrutiny, then good on you.

Glad to hear the transition is going well for you, brother! :thumbup:


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

U666A said:


> Forgive my ignorance, as I do not know your code; but even still, if based on "largest trap served", 2"... no?
> 
> Are you saying that anytime you put 4" pipe down, you're required to VTR in 3"?!? That's proposterous!
> 
> ...


3" vent on toilets yes, 2" vents on any 3" line and some 2" lines and 1 1/2 on 2" lines. If we ran 2" vent on a toilet down here we would get laughed at, as I'm sure I would get laughed at for running a 3" vent up there.


----------



## Tim`s Plumbing (Jan 17, 2012)

*Vent size*



U666A said:


> Forgive my ignorance, as I do not know your code; but even still, if based on "largest trap served", 2"... no?
> 
> Are you saying that anytime you put 4" pipe down, you're required to VTR in 3"?!? That's proposterous!
> 
> ...


We are required to have one full sized vent here in Mass so one vent must be a at least 3"


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

CTs2p2 said:


> Yeah won't pass in CT either, gotta wash that vent..
> 
> Nice clean work tho!


 





He is washing the 3". There's going to be a lav there. The lav will wash the base of the 3". Perfectly fine here. Looks good.....:thumbsup:


----------



## seanny deep (Jan 28, 2012)

Looks nice and clean never even seen a ty like that before 3inch vent for atoilet seems ridicuolous but who am i ? Why not run 4" to the connection for tha lavatory and put a 4" t c/o under the sanitary t that way you have a clean place to snake from and you could snake the wet vent as well as water closet branchs? But looks good. Here were only aloud to use pvc from two feet outside the foundation all abs or castiron in the building "unless system 15 for commercial applications." Thanks seanny.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

seanny deep said:


> Looks nice and clean never even seen a ty like that before 3inch vent for atoilet seems ridicuolous but who am i ? Why not run 4" to the connection for the lavatory and put a 4" t c/o under the sanitary t that way you have a clean place to snake from and you could snake the wet vent as well as water closet branchs? But looks good. Here were only aloud to use pvc from two feet outside the foundation all abs or castiron in the building "unless system 15 for commercial applications." Thanks seanny.










You're thinking like an experienced service plumber......:thumbsup:

With only a 2" c.o. under the lav, the largest auger head you can fit in the line is 2" unless you pull up the toilet. Of course the best results are obtained when you use an auger head that is sized properly for the drain line. So the best c.o. for a 4" drain line is a 4" c.o.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> You're thinking like an experienced service plumber......:thumbsup:
> 
> With only a 2" c.o. under the lav, the largest auger head you can fit in the line is 2" unless you pull up the toilet. Of course the best results are obtained when you use an auger head that is sized properly for the drain line. So the best c.o. for a 4" drain line is a 4" c.o.


He said stub up 4" I'm sure the framers would love that though. The likelihood that the cleanout will be opened is slim, unless someone is flushing some giant turds or an adult diaper.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

504Plumber said:


> He said stub up 4" I'm sure the framers would love that though. The likelihood that the cleanout will be opened is slim, unless someone is flushing some giant turds or an adult diaper.


That's not the point.

I dunno about you, but I plumb for the worst case scenario.


----------



## walker426 (Oct 17, 2011)

504Plumber said:


> I was mainly running a service truck for my employer and after our remodel/new construction guy moved back to his home state I switched to his position. I'm liking it a lot so far, far less stress than before.
> 
> A few pictures of what I've been doing over the last couple of weeks. A Rinnai indoor unit, an underground in a warehouse and a 2" copper supply for a large job we are doing here. I should have more tomorrow from the larger job, we're adding and rehabbing a lot of things in this building.


 Where is the sleeve


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

walker426 said:


> Where is the sleeve


On my shirt?


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

I can't figure out why more people don't post pics...:blink:


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

504Plumber said:


> On my shirt?





plumberkc said:


> I can't figure out why more people don't post pics...:blink:


:laughing:

I love this place!


----------

